# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) شروحات :  كيفية تجاوز  حساب حوجل من samsung j1 mini prime j106h

## adame123

كيفية تجاوز  حساب حوجل من samsung j1 mini prime j106h    تحتاج الى هذه الملفات -odin الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
او
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    J106H-FRP-By-HoXoR.tar.zip 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
او
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -FRP-RESET-By-HoXoR.rar 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
او
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  اولا تضع الهاتف على وضع الدونلاد بالضغط على (البور.الصوت-.الهوم) ثم الصوت + بعد ذاللك تفتخ odin وتضع J06H-FRP-By-HoXoR.tar في خانة BL ثم تمرره الى الهاتف بعد ذاللك تفتحFRP-RESET-By-HoXoR.bat بعد ما يعيد الهاتف تشغيل نفسه فرمطه بعد ذالك  شكرا

----------


## تقنس فون

بارك الله فيك

----------


## adame123

الله يبارك فيك اخي

----------


## matt7pokora

شكرا اخي على الشرح

----------


## adame123

]*لا شكر على واجب 
 و شكرا على تشجيعاتكم*

----------


## mohamed73

_حاول ان تشرح بالصور او الفيديو_

----------


## marouansam

فعلا شيئ مميز

----------

